# You got a negative rep? Tough shit, don't come crying to us.



## Reznor (Jun 18, 2005)

If you received a neg rep, get over it. If you feel that you are the target of repeated neg repping or would like to know who neg repped you PM a smod (someone with a blackened name) or an admin (someone with a bold name)

*Spoiler*: _Smod/Admin List_ 



http://www.narutoforums.com/showgroups.php?
Smods are under the "Akatsuki" tab
Admins are under the "Administrator" tab




*Don't* start a thread to complain about it.

Doing so will only result in people further destroying your precious reputation, thorough scolding and possible a day's vacation from the board

Update: We found the person behind a wave of recent neg repping:
Purpleshirtguy


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Jun 19, 2005)

*cries on Rez shoulder* They took my rep away!!! ing





Sorry, couldn't help myself.


----------



## Neon (Jun 19, 2005)

Whats the point of having this thread and this one

User CP ?


----------



## Procyon (Jun 19, 2005)

Haha, I think this is a most excellent policy.


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Jun 19, 2005)

Temari_guy said:
			
		

> Whats the point of having this thread and this one
> 
> User CP ?


Because people post rep complaints in both areas.
Rez had the thread idea, I created the title.  So we each took a thread.


----------



## martryn (Jun 19, 2005)

If you got a neg rep, come crying to me.  There is about a one in five chance that the neg rep (if you don't know who it is from) was actually from me.  I give them all the time for all manner of shit that pisses me off.


----------



## KK (Jun 19, 2005)

martryn said:
			
		

> If you got a neg rep, come crying to me.  There is about a one in five chance that the neg rep (if you don't know who it is from) was actually from me.  I give them all the time for all manner of shit that pisses me off.



Stop being such a slut.


----------



## Procyon (Jun 19, 2005)

He can't help it, it's in his nature. (Don't get me wrong Martryn, I like you. )


----------



## KK (Jun 19, 2005)

Giro the Ramen Man said:
			
		

> He can't help it, it's in his nature. (Don't get me wrong Martryn, I like you. )



It was meant as a compliment. The little bugger starts to grow on you. =P


----------



## martryn (Jun 19, 2005)

> The little bugger starts to grow on you.



<---------- Is a cancer


----------



## KK (Jun 19, 2005)

martryn said:
			
		

> <---------- Is a cancer



Yea, the malignant type.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Jun 19, 2005)

martryn said:
			
		

> If you got a neg rep, come crying to me.  There is about a one in five chance that the neg rep (if you don't know who it is from) was actually from me.  I give them all the time for all manner of shit that pisses me off.



martryn, why haven't you ever neg reped (lol raped?) me? I've just recived good rep from you so far, which is surprising because you seem easily pissed.


----------



## martryn (Jun 19, 2005)

> martryn, why haven't you ever neg reped (lol raped?) me? I've just recived good rep from you so far, which is surprising because you seem easily pissed.



I don't neg rep everyone.  Ha ha ha.  Just the ones that are completely stupid or say things that offend me. 

For example, I won't neg rep you for disliking president Bush, but I will neg rep you for saying that Bush is the spawn of Satan and the worst thing that has happened to America.  

I won't neg rep you for not being Christian.  I will neg rep you if you say that God is stupid or that he makes mistakes.  

I won't neg rep you for disagreeing with me, but I will neg rep you for ignoring what I say or otherwise not listening to reason when we have a debate.  

And of course there are people that just piss me off.  Genma FC members are generally exempt from my wrath, but there are the occasional exception (go ask jkingler, ha ha ha).  

And of course, if you have received neg rep and don't know who gave it to you, it might be me.  You never know.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Jun 19, 2005)

Man you tought this out.   

And no, I have actually only recived one neg rep ever, I guess I'm a nice guy or no one notices me.


----------



## martryn (Jun 19, 2005)

Did the person who gave the neg rep leave his name?  It might have been me.


----------



## Konata Izumi (Jun 19, 2005)

martryn said:
			
		

> I don't neg rep everyone.  Ha ha ha.  Just the ones that are completely stupid or say things that offend me.
> 
> For example, I won't neg rep you for disliking president Bush, but I will neg rep you for saying that Bush is the spawn of Satan and the worst thing that has happened to America.
> 
> ...



but marty, i seem to remember you saying something like "i sign my neg reps" or something like that, wouldnt they know it if they got it from you then?


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Jun 19, 2005)

Yes, it was something Kamwhatever, and it was because I neg reped him, so he was taking revenge.


----------



## Neon (Jun 19, 2005)

martryn said:
			
		

> I
> I won't neg rep you for not being Christian.  I will neg rep you if you say that God is stupid or that he makes mistakes.




I think neg repping for someone saying god can make a mistake is pretty harsh.  because that?s just a different view on religion


----------



## martryn (Jun 19, 2005)

> but marty, i seem to remember you saying something like "i sign my neg reps" or something like that, wouldnt they know it if they got it from you then?



Me, sign them?  Ha ha ha.  Nope.  I only sign if I want there to be no question on who did the neg repping.  Most of the time I don't because then I might get revenge repped.  I don't mind getting neg repped for various things, but I hate to get it as an act of revenge.



> I think neg repping for someone saying god can make a mistake is pretty harsh. because that?s just a different view on religion



It's all a matter of how they say it.  If they say it in a rude manner, or in a way that seems to scream that God sucks or something, then I get a little touchy.  They can point out discrepencies and the like all they want, and I don't mind people questioning things or being unconvinced, but anything said in an insulting matter...


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Jun 19, 2005)

Temari_guy said:
			
		

> I think neg repping for someone saying god can make a mistake is pretty harsh.  because that?s just a different view on religion



martryn, can be drastic. I suspect he is on crack, but we don't talk about it in the Genma FC.


----------



## Miss CCV (Jun 19, 2005)

martryn said:
			
		

> Me, sign them?  Ha ha ha.  Nope.  I only sign if I want there to be no question on who did the neg repping.  Most of the time I don't because then I might get revenge repped.  I don't mind getting neg repped for various things, but I hate to get it as an act of revenge.
> 
> 
> 
> It's all a matter of how they say it.  If they say it in a rude manner, or in a way that seems to scream that God sucks or something, then I get a little touchy.  They can point out discrepencies and the like all they want, and I don't mind people questioning things or being unconvinced, but anything said in an insulting matter...



Wow good thing Marty-kun never gave me negative reps (well from what I see in my rep records. I don't have any negative reps). I thought you were extremely kind the first time I saw you post, and you still are!


----------



## martryn (Jun 19, 2005)

I'm a nice guy, don't get me wrong, I just can't abide stupidity.  Most Genma FC members aren't stupid, so...


----------



## Procyon (Jun 19, 2005)

martryn said:
			
		

> I don't neg rep everyone.  Ha ha ha.  Just the ones that are completely stupid or say things that offend me.
> 
> For example, I won't neg rep you for disliking president Bush, but I will neg rep you for saying that Bush is the spawn of Satan and the worst thing that has happened to America.
> 
> ...



Mart, watch FMA? Lieutenant Havoc is perfect voice for  Genma.
And you brought up many points that I agree with...Maybe I should neg rep more.


----------



## martryn (Jun 19, 2005)

> Mart, watch FMA? Lieutenant Havoc is perfect voice for Genma.



Which one is he?  I've seen only about four or five full episodes, and they weren't in order.  I love the anime, but... you know.  Where can I DL it?  



> And you brought up many points that I agree with...Maybe I should neg rep more.



Hell yeah you should.  If someone doesn't start using the neg rep more often everyone's rep will soar and be as high as ours.  There are some people who don't deserve all the rep they have, and as I see it, this is one way to take care of that problem.


----------



## Reznor (Jun 19, 2005)

martryn said:
			
		

> Hell yeah you should.  If someone doesn't start using the neg rep more often everyone's rep will soar and be as high as ours.  There are some people who don't deserve all the rep they have, and as I see it, this is one way to take care of that problem.


 Yes, use your rep to be an elitist.

Neg rep anyone arrogant enough to think that they can make it to the mighty Luminary and be a respected member. (But pos rep old members with high rep, because then they will rep you back )

Just hope Ronin doesn't catch you!  :amazed  Or else he'll destroy your precious rep, the only thing in your life that matters ing


----------



## martryn (Jun 19, 2005)

Rez... I hate you.  Why do you poke fun becasue I like to use my neg repping powers?


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Jun 19, 2005)

Well I do think that rep is to easy around here. Just look at me. I'm a fucking n00b and already have alot of rep. People might think that I'm popular, but I got reped by moe twice and it like gave me 2000 points or something. 

It does indeed seem that no one uses neg rep for the right things, I'm gonna start neg reping more.


----------



## Reznor (Jun 20, 2005)

martryn said:
			
		

> Rez... I hate you.  Why do you poke fun becasue I like to use my neg repping powers?


 Because I envy you, Martryn.


			
				sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> Well I do think that rep is to easy around here. Just look at me. I'm a fucking n00b and already have alot of rep. People might think that I'm popular, but I got reped by moe twice and it like gave me 2000 points or something.
> 
> It does indeed seem that no one uses neg rep for the right things, I'm gonna start neg reping more.


Those bars fill up so fast, they really serve no purpose


----------



## Neon (Jun 20, 2005)

Some people really do have to much rep power- got repped by mizura today


----------



## Shunsui (Jun 20, 2005)

to establish the point in both forums, as complaints riddle both of them.


----------



## jkingler (Jun 20, 2005)

I am going to neg rep when I think it is called for. But, for the most part, I just see people who deserve rep more often than I see people who deserve to be negged. Either I am too nice or I avoid the places I fear idiots will be posting. Or maybe both 

But I do neg rep people when they make "someone took my rep" threads. And damn, is the irony ever beautiful XD


----------



## The Sandwich Prince (Jun 23, 2005)

Eh.. most of the time I use neg rep is for those that are constantly spoiling in the various TV forums after being told not to or arguing about it when they already know they've done something wrong. 

Starting a thread on neg repping just because they're angry about the situation doesn't help anyone and, like you said, shouldn't be tolerated.


----------



## General Shino (Jun 23, 2005)

cool.... i didnt know u can check back on cowards who dont leave thier name....

wont be bothering me anymore hehehehehe....


----------



## martryn (Jun 23, 2005)

> Because I envy you, Martryn.



And I envy you, mod.  Although you pwned me earlier for this very issue, so...

Although my neg repping isn't going to stop completely, I think I'm going to slow down on it.  The same people who complain about rep being so easy to get are also the largest complainers when they get a neg rep.  If no one neg reps and everyone + reps, then I can only see the rep system being more and more useless as rep levels rise and the ability to rep becomes more and more powerful.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Reznor (Jun 23, 2005)

Sandw. Prince - you neg rep usage is appropriate 

(Also click the bad post button on those posts )


----------



## General Shino (Jun 23, 2005)

if i scrape my knee can i come crying to you guys?


----------



## decapitatedKOW (Jun 23, 2005)

wow lol its all the people with the high reps lol. i feel like a noob posting. lol i think i only used it once. hehe and then got the revenge thing taken out on me lol. fun and games! no big deal. ppl who start those threads really need to think stuff over because is rep really that imporant to you? its a green or red bar big deal. lol watch i will see 5 neg reps. eh like i said before fun and games!


----------



## Reznor (Jun 24, 2005)

Shino4eva said:
			
		

> if i scrape my knee can i come crying to you guys?


Sure                     .


----------



## martryn (Jun 24, 2005)

Look at this shit!

 	The Shino's Father FC  	06-23-2005 11:53 PM  	rep!rep!rep!rep!rep!rep!rep!rep!rep!rep!rep!rep!re p!rep!rep!rep!rep!rep!rep!rep!rep!rep!rep!rep!rep! rep!rep!rep!rep!rep!rep!rep!rep!rep!rep!rep!rep!re p!rep!rep!rep!rep!rep!rep!rep!rep!rep!rep!rep!rep! rep!rep!rep!rep!rep!rep!rep!rep!rep!rep!rep!rep!

And people complain about my neg repping and how it sucks?


----------



## Reznor (Jun 24, 2005)

martryn said:
			
		

> And people complain about my neg repping and how it sucks?


Yes, your point?


----------



## martryn (Jun 24, 2005)

> Yes, your point?



Jump all over these people who don't even leave valid reasons and neg rep for even less valid posts rather than jump over me who at least has some justification for his actions.


----------



## Reznor (Jun 24, 2005)

martryn said:
			
		

> Jump all over these people who don't even leave valid reasons and neg rep for even less valid posts rather than jump over me who at least has some justification for his actions.


So was that a pos or neg?


----------



## Potentialflip (Jun 24, 2005)

in my early days when I was a part of this forum I usually would neg rep people that would neg rep me. Not much anymore. I just usually neg rep those who complain on threads and do it more than once. Or for other reasons. Annoy me. Flame me. Put stuff that truly is irrelevent to current events.

But I do hate the neg reps that no one says who they are or no comment was made at all. I mean if I get negrepped I want to know what I have put on a post to offend you.

And just to say it out there to get a positive rep from me well simply have to just put something that I like or something that I will find interesting.


----------



## martryn (Jun 24, 2005)

> So was that a pos or neg?



Ha ha ha

It was negative.  And I know who did it now.  I knew who did it before, but I wanted confirmation.  I just don't think that he should have given it to me in that manner.  

In case you're curious, that was for a post where I was greeting MartialHorror into the FC and nothing else.


----------



## bakasaru (Jul 8, 2005)

I've got only this to say:if you bad rep someone,at least leave your nick.or maybe it's just that there are people who like giving bad rep around...


----------



## bakasaru (Jul 8, 2005)

if you don't leave your name,I don't think you can neg rep back...right?
I mean,if you don't know who's been...how can you?I was reading earlier that there is a way to know...well,but it's not that important to me,I guess...just wanted to say about my point of view.anyway,if one leaves an anonymus bad rep looks kinda like cowardice,to me..


----------



## Sayo (Jul 8, 2005)

when a person neg reps me i useally ask for the name and send them a PM why their un-happy, if i get a fair reason ill respect that 
but sometimes not much can be done, like the neg rep i got for the white text i used to have in my sig wich said "i hate you"  it was a filler invisible text in my sig under every post, the neg rep said "i hate you 2"  and was made by a complete unknown person :S


----------



## bakasaru (Jul 8, 2005)

i agree for the fair reason thing,but if you think you're doing right why not leave the name and the reason from the beginning?of course if i did something wrong without noticing and you give me a good reason,i'll just say "sorry" and won't do that again.


----------



## abz_ (Jul 12, 2005)

i got a neg rep for being part of a FC  . and got another one apparently the person felt i was trying to sound scientific, when actually i was not using any scientific jargon for the sole purpose of trying not to sound scientific :sad . but i got a pos rep for the same post, so i guess it sorta balanced out. 

i get the feeling some ppl are circling around for the culprit of random neg reps and when they find them...has anyone seen jaws?  :


ABZ


----------



## bakasaru (Jul 12, 2005)

lol i agree


----------



## Gooba (Jul 12, 2005)

abz_ said:
			
		

> i got a neg rep for being part of a FC  . and got another one apparently the person felt i was trying to sound scientific, when actually i was not using any scientific jargon for the sole purpose of trying not to sound scientific :sad .





> You got a negative rep? Tough shit, don't come crying to us.


----------



## pharaoh14 (Jul 12, 2005)

I have been using this sight for 6 months never tried to register and when I do I get neg rep. Personally, I don't care. The thing that ticks me off is when u know u are safe away in front of ur computer and u do not even have the stones to leave ur name or reason. I mean what is the point of rep it does not improve ur status in the real world it's just a forum.


----------



## Sex (Jul 12, 2005)

pharaoh14 said:
			
		

> I have been using this sight for 6 months never tried to register and when I do I get neg rep. Personally, I don't care. The thing that ticks me off is when u know u are safe away in front of ur computer and u do not even have the stones to leave ur name or reason. I mean what is the point of rep it does not improve ur status in the real world it's just a forum.



You don't have to come whining here because of 1 bad rep. You just said it, '_it's just a forum_'. You just contradicted yourself with that comment.

The part of the user leaving his username on the rep comment, that I agree with you. Well anyways it's not like your world is going to end with just that bad rep.

*points at thread title*


----------



## pharaoh14 (Jul 12, 2005)

Sukito said:
			
		

> You don't have to come whining here because of 1 bad rep. You just said it, '_it's just a forum_'. You just contradicted yourself with that comment.


missing the point, it is simply childish . I hardly ever post so doesn't really bother me. i mean of what essence is it doesn't make sense that is why I said it is just a forum.


----------



## Sex (Jul 12, 2005)

pharaoh14 said:
			
		

> missing the point, it is simply childish . I hardly ever post so doesn't really bother me. i mean of what essence is it doesn't make sense that is why I said it is just a forum.





			
				NarutoForums Reputation FAQ said:
			
		

> *Q. What is reputation?*
> A. A system designed to rate the posts and actions of other members.
> 
> *Q. What does reputation do?*
> Besides identifying someone as a good member or a bad member, not much.



It does have sorta sense if you think of it.


----------



## Mangekyou_Master (Jul 12, 2005)

Potentialflip said:
			
		

> But I do hate the neg reps that no one says who they are or no comment was made at all. I mean if I get negrepped I want to know what I have put on a post to offend you.



That happened to me the other day.  I don't care if they leave their name but at least they should put why it offended them. And if they put their name I wouldn't revenge neg rep them; that's just stupid. Unless they're reasons for neg repping you are truly idiotic then neg rep the crap out of them.


----------



## pharaoh14 (Jul 12, 2005)

still missing the point, what makes u think u can decide a good or bad member except for moderators. Giving non-rule makers power, u give them the chance to decide their own rules. which leads to anarchy don't try and be smart with me, am three steps ahead.


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Jul 12, 2005)

pharaoh14 said:
			
		

> still missing the point, what makes u think u can decide a good or bad member except for moderators. Giving non-rule makers power, u give them the chance to decide their own rules. which leads to anarchy don't try and be smart with me, am three steps ahead.


Cut the arrogance.


----------



## Sex (Jul 12, 2005)

pharaoh14 said:
			
		

> still missing the point, what makes u think u can decide a good or bad member except for moderators. Giving non-rule makers power, u give them the chance to decide their own rules. which leads to anarchy don't try and be smart with me am three steps ahead.



Three steps ahead??

Seriously... you are the one completely missing the point here, what power do you give with the rep system?

I'm in no means scared of someone with a big green bar if you are basing your 'thoughts' on that idea. You're completely baseless here.



> Cut the arrogance.



Thanks.


----------



## pharaoh14 (Jul 12, 2005)

didn't mean to get all hot headed' I just can't stand the fact of someone trying to insult my intelligence. I apologise to both of  U.
All I wanna know is how to terminate an account.


----------



## Reznor (Jul 12, 2005)

pharaoh14 said:
			
		

> didn't mean to get all hot headed' I just can't stand the fact of someone trying to insult my intelligence. I apologise to both of  U.
> All I wanna know is how to terminate an account.


You making too big a deal of a little arguement.

Just move on and post.


If you risk being insulting, then overcompensate by not even teasing for a while. ^_^


----------



## Hitorio (Jul 27, 2005)

I see.....be a little nicer to the noobs though.


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Jul 27, 2005)

rioshu said:
			
		

> I see.....be a little nicer to the noobs though.


You're new here, aren't you?


----------



## Hitorio (Jul 27, 2005)

Nope, I've been hanging around this place for about 2 years or less now, and I never got my email on how to make my account active, so I deleted that account and made a new one so that I caould post.
I'm not new at all.
I've just been hanging around as a guest for a loooong time.


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Jul 27, 2005)

rioshu said:
			
		

> Nope, I've been hanging around this place for about 2 years or less now, and I never got my email on how to make my account active, so I deleted that account and made a new one so that I caould post.
> I'm not new at all.
> I've just been hanging around as a guest for a loooong time.


Well, here's my point:  I'm not nice to the noobs, and they're just going to have to get the fuck used to it


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Jul 27, 2005)

rioshu said:
			
		

> Nope, I've been hanging around this place for about 2 years or less now, and I never got my email on how to make my account active, so I deleted that account and made a new one so that I caould post.
> I'm not new at all.
> I've just been hanging around as a guest for a loooong time.



Well, this forum was just created in September in 2004, so how could you been here for 2 years.

Nice thread, there will be the few that post here crying.


----------



## Vegeta (Jul 27, 2005)

Actually NarutoForums was Originally created in late August 2003.

August 2003 - March 2004, September 2004 - Present Day.

This is the second incarnation of NarutoForums.com


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Jul 27, 2005)

Urahara Kisuke said:
			
		

> Actually NarutoForums was Originally created in late August 2003.
> 
> August 2003 - March 2004, September 2004 - Present Day.
> 
> This is the second incarnation of NarutoForums.com


Beat me to it.


----------



## Shishou (Jul 28, 2005)

Bah, I was at the first NF before all ya.  Actually Ronin might have been there before me...  I forget.


----------



## Reznor (Jul 28, 2005)

Shishou said:
			
		

> Bah, I was at the first NF before all ya.  Actually Ronin might have been there before me...  I forget.


Not anymore you weren't ^_^
~ The Barber Shop FC ~


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Jul 28, 2005)

Shishou said:
			
		

> Bah, I was at the first NF before all ya.  Actually Ronin might have been there before me...  I forget.


I might have been there before you too


----------



## Gooba (Jul 28, 2005)

> Join Date: Oct 2004


Looks like it is easy to tell who was here before you, member 5071.


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Jul 28, 2005)

Gooba said:
			
		

> Looks like it is easy to tell who was here before you, member 5071.


Old NF, baka


----------



## Gooba (Jul 28, 2005)

Vash said:
			
		

> Old NF, baka


doh,  I just assumed anyone from old NF woulda joined in September.


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Jul 28, 2005)

Gooba said:
			
		

> doh,  I just assumed anyone from old NF woulda joined in September.


I barely made it in September.
Much of the old NF didn't really use the main site, so it took time for word to get around.


----------



## Final Ultima (Jul 28, 2005)

Likewise, I barely made it in September as well.


----------



## Reznor (Jul 28, 2005)

The 26th, I believe was the transfer date. That leaves only a few days to switch over for September (and pressumably it was less active back then, so not everyone would have been on every day, especially when there was no forum to go to )


----------



## Gooba (Jul 28, 2005)

Well, he was on October 19th, which is almost a month, which is why I assumed that.  I know there were only 4 days to make September.  Nevertheless, 3372 did make it in those 4 days.

Replace "joined in September." with "joined before October 19th"


----------



## Final Ultima (Jul 28, 2005)

Ah, I guess I joined on the first day it was back then. <_<


----------



## Vegeta (Jul 29, 2005)

Shishou said:
			
		

> Bah, I was at the first NF before all ya.  Actually Ronin might have been there before me...  I forget.



Only the early Admins/Mods and a few people preceeded me, I joined in the Forums 2nd day of life. I was too busy downloading Naruto from the site Tazmo gave me to join the first day =\

I was like member 7, 8 or 9.


----------



## Hitorio (Jul 29, 2005)

Well, one post from me and this thread is booming!


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Jul 29, 2005)

Ouuh so you're not supposed to ask admins about that stuff. 

..

Why? It doesnt seem that you have that much to do anyways. Especially you rez


----------



## Reznor (Jul 29, 2005)

AFI said:
			
		

> Ouuh so you're not supposed to ask admins about that stuff.
> 
> ..
> 
> Why? It doesnt seem that you have that much to do anyways. Especially you rez


 
XD It should be resolved by PM, not a thread.


----------



## purpleshirtguy (Aug 2, 2005)

lekki is always bad rep me, i dont do him nothing. but he always bad rep, i dont know if he just needs someone to mock to make him feel secure. i dont like him.


----------



## Maffy the Love Doctor (Aug 5, 2005)

speaking of reps, i don't know if anyone esle is having the same problem but i can't seem to give reps anymore . when i click on the icon to rep someone, nothing opens up. just wondering if someone could help me out, thanks .


----------



## Reznor (Aug 5, 2005)

Mafioso11 said:
			
		

> speaking of reps, i don't know if anyone esle is having the same problem but i can't seem to give reps anymore . when i click on the icon to rep someone, nothing opens up. just wondering if someone could help me out, thanks .


That's because your pop-up blocker is catching it.

Hold cntrl while clicking the icon.


----------



## Maffy the Love Doctor (Aug 5, 2005)

oh i see. thanks a lot it's workin' now .


----------



## Monna (Aug 22, 2005)

Hahaha this is milk and cookies.


----------



## Stalker (Aug 22, 2005)

O My Gosh i have negive rep. i  think this is the perfect theard to cmplain . 






WTF I HAVE NEGTiVE REP. WTF WTF WTF I HAVE FREAKIN NEGTIVE REP


----------



## NecroManc3r (Aug 23, 2005)

I got neg reps all i want to know is some names =/.


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Aug 23, 2005)

Gooba said:
			
		

> Well, he was on October 19th, which is almost a month, which is why I assumed that.  I know there were only 4 days to make September.  Nevertheless, 3372 did make it in those 4 days.
> 
> Replace "joined in September." with "joined before October 19th"


Most of those 3372 being main-site visitors who had never been to the old forums.


----------



## Sayo (Aug 23, 2005)

Vash said:
			
		

> Most of those 3372 being main-site visitors who had never been to the old forums.


*watches nmbr*


hmmm, your 1 of the few mods left who signed up earlyer than me . ..


----------



## Monna (Aug 23, 2005)

People who give negative reps have problems. I give away positive reps but would never give anyone a negative rep. Even if I hate the person, its just dumb. This rep system has no way of determining if you are a good or bad person.


----------



## Sayo (Aug 23, 2005)

SwordKirby537 said:
			
		

> People who give negative reps have problems. I give away positive reps but would never give anyone a negative rep. Even if I hate the person, its just dumb. This rep system has no way of determining if you are a good or bad person.


you don't understand it, the rep system is based on rating post, as in "a person makes a cool post or posts some nice fanart for example" you thank him by repping him/her, but there also plenty of dumbasses who make threads like "LOL i fall of my chair and i made a thread about it, LOL" 
you neg rep them to teach them not to make a dumbass topic again, sometimes it even works


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Aug 23, 2005)

SwordKirby537 said:
			
		

> People who give negative reps have problems. I give away positive reps but would never give anyone a negative rep. Even if I hate the person, its just dumb. This rep system has no way of determining if you are a good or bad person.


People who give out mass amounts of positive rep have far more problems...
At least negative rep is a way to address a grievance or complaint... positive rep just comes from repwhores trying to inflate reputations by getting return rep.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Aug 23, 2005)

Vash said:
			
		

> People who give out mass amounts of positive rep have far more problems...
> At least negative rep is a way to address a grievance or complaint... positive rep just comes from repwhores trying to inflate reputations by getting return rep.


This is why I miss the Vash. I think you nailed it here. 

Maybe I should neg-rep you or something?


----------



## Stalker (Aug 23, 2005)

NecroManc3r said:
			
		

> I got neg reps all i want to know is some names =/.



yea  i wanan see there names...


----------



## The Sandwich Prince (Aug 23, 2005)

All you have to do is message a mod and they can inform you. Why the hell do you guys have so much negative rep anyway? Seems.. odd.


----------



## Sayo (Aug 23, 2005)

The Sandwich Prince said:
			
		

> All you have to do is message a mod and they can inform you. Why the hell do you guys have so much negative rep anyway? Seems.. odd.


the main reasons are probably that they want to drive their arguments so bad they it looks offensive, or they're just plain yaoi haters  8(


----------



## Monna (Aug 23, 2005)

SwordKirby537 said:
			
		

> People who give negative reps have problems. I give away positive reps but would never give anyone a negative rep. Even if I hate the person, its just dumb. This rep system has no way of determining if you are a good or bad person.


Ok... I just posted my fair oppinoin and look what I got:

I think that this was WAY uncalled for. Just because you dissagree with what I say dosn't mean you should negative rep me. Plus, this took a big chunk out of my rep, wich means this message was sent from someone who has "high rep power", someone who _should_ act a little more mature.


----------



## Gooba (Aug 23, 2005)

Swordkirby, you might want to read the title again.  

"You got a negative rep? Tough shit, _*don't*_ come crying to us."  

You should be able to figure out who did that, seeing as he signed it.


----------



## Monna (Aug 23, 2005)

Yeah well I just wanna show you what kinda bullshit goes on. I know that Vash did it. Its just someone like him needs to act more mature and set an example. Not flame me in my rep just because he has a different oppinion.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 23, 2005)

SwordKirby537 said:
			
		

> Yeah well I just wanna show you what kinda bullshit goes on. I know that Vash did it. Its just someone like him needs to act more mature and set an example. Not flame me in my rep just because he has a different oppinion.




I was seriously mulling pos repping you to make this topic go away, but your provoking people here =/


----------



## Voynich (Aug 23, 2005)

Gawd you are an idiot!

You made a thread..got pos repped...ended up with at least 4 green ones. If you had just shut up right there you would have been fine. Look at you now. 1 red and complaining again about why people are negrepping you. Those 4 red bars from before weren''t just bad luck..you are actually provoking people.


----------



## Monna (Aug 23, 2005)

No, I'm not an idiot. I was just posting my oppinion on how the rep system functions. Then I got neg rep for no reason by an S-Mod. Of all people.

I am trying to make this forum a better, more enjoyable expereince. These S-Mods feel that they can do anything.


----------



## BloodyAngel (Aug 23, 2005)

SwordKirby537 said:
			
		

> No, I'm not an idiot. I was just posting my oppinion on how the rep system functions. Then I got neg rep for no reason by an S-Mod. Of all people.
> 
> I am trying to make this forum a better, more enjoyable expereince. These S-Mods feel that they can do anything.



Hahahah! well now that i think of it all your whinning is making it better, dude neg reps are fine with me, if you piss someone off you get neg repped, if they target you then its unfair. your just talking out of your ass now.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 23, 2005)

SwordKirby537 said:
			
		

> No, I'm not an idiot. I was just posting my oppinion on how the rep system functions. Then I got neg rep for no reason by an S-Mod. Of all people.
> 
> I am trying to make this forum a better, more enjoyable expereince. *These S-Mods feel that they can do anything*.




Blasphemy!!

The s-mods are to be revered and feared....

[/sarcasm]

It's up to their discretion if they want to neg rep you, as long as they aren't breaking the rules themselves. 


I see you in the green again, so I'm hoping this will end..then again...I sense an impending pattern


----------



## Monna (Aug 23, 2005)

BloodyAngel said:
			
		

> Hahahah! well now that i think of it all your whinning is making it better, dude neg reps are fine with me, if you piss someone off you get neg repped, if they target you then its unfair. your just talking out of your ass now.



Ha, nice try buddy, but you are in no position to call me a n00b since arent even allowed to give me negative rep. Anyway, from now on, I'll stop complaining about rep but I still think that a few of the S-Mods arent responsible enough for their rank. And I stand by my oppinion fully.


----------



## Smitty (Aug 23, 2005)

SwordKirby537 said:
			
		

> Ha, nice try buddy, but you are in no position to call me a n00b since arent even allowed to give me negative rep. Anyway, from now on, I'll stop complaining about rep but I still think that a few of the S-Mods arent responsible enough for their rank. And I stand by my oppinion fully.




Here is a tip for you kirby. Reps were made to show respect, or thanks to someone on the forums. And that happens sometimes on these forums (and I use that loosely). However, 99% of the reps given out on these forums are simply part of a popularity contest. So don't worry about who reps you or not, because on here, they mean jack.


----------



## Shikamaru-sama (Aug 23, 2005)

Smitty said:
			
		

> Here is a tip for you kirby. Reps were made to show respect, or thanks to someone on the forums. And that happens sometimes on these forums (and I use that loosely). However, 99% of the reps given out on these forums are simply part of a popularity contest. So don't worry about who reps you or not, because on here, they mean jack.


I wouldnt sya that like, i have over 20k rep and everyone hates me


----------



## General Shino (Aug 23, 2005)

bah reps mean nothing, dont sweat it...
and shikamara-sama i dont hate you


----------



## Monna (Aug 23, 2005)

Thanks you guys, I'm glad that there are people here who don't have to be rude to get their point acrossed :


----------



## General Shino (Aug 23, 2005)

i repped u from ur troubles... dont let vash get to u he can be unreasonable sometimes  ^_^, 

(   iv been banned by Vash before to)


----------



## Crowe (Aug 23, 2005)

Tss, you are one to say that? You went to the yaoi thread and started bashing Yaoi then came crying? Mr.Hypocrite?


----------



## jkingler (Aug 23, 2005)

Sorry if I came off as rude, but I felt like getting my point across 

The neg doesn't mean I hate you: it means I want you to stop yammering on about your neg reps. No hard feelings, I hope.

Note: I negged Moritsune a few times, and it has proven to be an effective behavior modification for him. We even get along now. Hopefully this works in a similar way


----------



## General Shino (Aug 23, 2005)

err behavior modification :0


----------



## Monna (Aug 23, 2005)

pek said:
			
		

> Tss, you are one to say that? You went to the yaoi thread and started bashing Yaoi then came crying? Mr.Hypocrite?


Ok, yes, I agree that I shouldn't have said that I hate yaoi in a topic about it. I deserved negative rep for that part. I've changed and wont do stuff like that anymore. You don't have take my word if you don't want to.



			
				jkingler said:
			
		

> Sorry if I came off as rude, but I felt like getting my point across
> 
> The neg doesn't mean I hate you: it means I want you to stop yammering on about your neg reps. No hard feelings, I hope.
> 
> Note: I negged Moritsune a few times, and it has proven to be an effective behavior modification for him. We even get along now. Hopefully this works in a similar way





			
				SwordKirby537 said:
			
		

> Ha, nice try buddy, but you are in no position to call me a n00b since arent even allowed to give me negative rep. *Anyway, from now on, I'll stop complaining about rep* but I still think that a few of the S-Mods arent responsible enough for their rank. And I stand by my oppinion fully.


Ok, look, I said I will stop complaining at the top of the page! I stopped bitching and I _was_ just fine. Gee thanks buddy. -_-

But I guess I can't complain anymore because I said I won't and I will keep my word. Even though you had good intentions, you just made things worse. sorry. :S


----------



## Gooba (Aug 23, 2005)

> Ok, look, I said I will stop complaining at the top of the page! I stopped bitching and I was just fine. Gee thanks buddy. -_-


Yet you made that post...


----------



## Monna (Aug 23, 2005)

Ok, for the last time, I'm done with this topic. So please stop saying stuff to get me involved agin.


----------



## Shikamaru-sama (Aug 23, 2005)

And now for something completely different:


----------



## Stalker (Aug 23, 2005)

how do i find out who gave me negitve rep


----------



## Crowe (Aug 23, 2005)

You stab yourself with a rusty kitchen knife in you're right eye while screaming; "Holala, Eyoyo!"

You cant find it out unless someone flamed you or something.


----------



## General Shino (Aug 23, 2005)

pm a mod or admin about the rep


wow..didnt know i was forced to make long posts


----------



## Zerolok (Aug 23, 2005)

lol, dumbasses.


----------



## Sayo (Aug 23, 2005)

> I am trying to make this forum a better, more enjoyable expereince. These S-Mods feel that they can do anything.


hahaha, the forum would be better if less kids like you came asking stupid questions when there is a stickied thread called *"You got a negative rep? Tough shit, don't come crying to us." *


----------



## Reznor (Aug 23, 2005)

Ok, I'm closing the issue of SwordKirby's neg rep. If it were a seperate thread I'd trash it, I'll just leave it here though and hope no one forces me to delete poste ^_^

(Sword Kirby, your rep is paid back. PM me if you have other concerns)


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Aug 24, 2005)

[s]SwordKirby537[/s] said:
			
		

> No, I'm not an idiot. I was just posting my oppinion on how the rep system functions. Then I got neg rep for no reason by an S-Mod. Of all people.
> 
> I am trying to make this forum a better, more enjoyable expereince. These S-Mods feel that they can do anything.


Actually, I _can_ do anything.


----------



## Monna (Aug 24, 2005)

Vash said:
			
		

> Actually, I _can_ do anything.


You know, I think I'm starting to see the sense of humor you mods use. It may be funny to you to make a joke about a certain member (who dosnt make jokes about people?) and when I look at this from a 3rd party prospective, this hole deal is kinda funny.

Damn, I can't believe I took your joke seriously, I mean, mods deserve to have a sense of humor also.


----------



## NecroManc3r (Aug 24, 2005)

Who cares about rep anyway...Especially when red > Green.



p.s. we all know the mods edit there reputation to compensate.


----------



## Monna (Aug 24, 2005)

NecroManc3r said:
			
		

> Who cares about rep anyway...Especially when red > Green.
> 
> 
> 
> p.s. we all know the mods edit there reputation to compensate.


yeah probably but that realy isnt that smart to say.


----------



## Gooba (Aug 24, 2005)

> p.s. we all know the mods edit there reputation to compensate.


Only one has ever done it, and he isn't even a mod anymore.  Mine and all the rest of the staff have legit rep.


----------



## jkingler (Aug 24, 2005)

I modified mine  [/admin powers rule]


----------



## Twizted (Aug 24, 2005)

jkingler said:
			
		

> I modified mine  [/admin powers rule]



Well you're simply cool enough to do that, unlike the rest of us lame asses. 

[/Kiss jkingler's ass no jutsu]


----------



## Sayo (Aug 24, 2005)

SwordKirby537 said:
			
		

> Damn, I can't believe I took your joke seriously, I mean, mods deserve to have a sense of humor also.


lol i'm posting on thee intraweb. . 

ahum, serious again, not much people understand vash's humor (while it IS n1), why?
because vash bans them >_>


----------



## Dynomiteguy (Aug 24, 2005)

Vash said:
			
		

> If you received a negative rep, get over it. We really don't care. Shit happens... a negative rep is not going to kill you.



Go Vash


----------



## Lord Yu (Aug 25, 2005)

I still dont have any neg reps. I guess I'm doing something right.


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Aug 25, 2005)

Lord Yu said:
			
		

> I still dont have any neg reps. I guess I'm doing something right.


No, it just means you're doing nothing at all.
But allow me to change that.


----------



## Lord Yu (Aug 25, 2005)

Hey I wasn't bragging.


----------



## Reznor (Aug 25, 2005)

Vash said:
			
		

> No, it just means you're doing nothing at all.
> But allow me to change that.


-___-.........

That's not very nice.


----------



## Hitorio (Aug 25, 2005)

Yeah, Vash is cruel and mean.
I don't like him mucn -_- What did you do, give him a neg rep?


----------



## Lord Yu (Aug 25, 2005)

Yes Vash did neg rep me.


----------



## Hitorio (Aug 26, 2005)

That scum! I will get revenge!!

*comes back looking like he went through hell*
I..think..we might need reenforcements..


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Aug 26, 2005)

I neg repped you too


----------



## Sayo (Aug 26, 2005)

Omfg Some1 Got Neg Repped Lets All Go Mad And I PosteD on The Internet =\


----------



## Stalker (Aug 26, 2005)

................................................

............................................,.

Th*is* read amuses me


----------



## DevilB0i (Sep 11, 2005)

I actually like neg reps!!! Can I come crying if people just giving good reps to kill my neg reps bar?


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Sep 11, 2005)

DevilB0i said:
			
		

> I actually like neg reps!!! Can I come crying if people just giving good reps to kill my neg reps bar?


Go       away.


----------



## Reznor (Sep 11, 2005)

Hitokiri_Sama said:
			
		

> That scum! I will get revenge!!
> 
> *comes back looking like he went through hell*
> I..think..we might need reenforcements..


Don't. I already neg repped him for that a few weeks back.


----------



## InEviTabLe.SiN (Sep 21, 2005)

martryn said:
			
		

> If you got a neg rep, come crying to me.  There is about a one in five chance that the neg rep (if you don't know who it is from) was actually from me.  I give them all the time for all manner of shit that pisses me off.



oh..were u the one who posted me a neg ref calling me a spam slut? LoL


----------



## cilfer (Oct 1, 2005)

>.....<;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;


----------



## ironman0786 (Oct 1, 2005)

Vash said:
			
		

> Well, here's my point:  I'm not nice to the noobs, and they're just going to have to get the fuck used to it



i like that...


----------



## brother-ernest (Oct 5, 2005)

neg reps .....meh
not arsed do what u like!!
but it should be compulsary to leave a reason
id like to see what it is that makes people whine.


----------



## Monna (Oct 5, 2005)

DevilB0i said:
			
		

> I actually like neg reps!!! Can I come crying if people just giving good reps to kill my neg reps bar?


 :rofl 
I'm sorry guys, but that was just funny as fuck!


----------



## Sakura (Oct 12, 2005)

awww. i have a negative rep...lol. it wont matter much, working hard to raise it


----------



## Shogun (Oct 12, 2005)

bad rep, no biggie, just means you are keeping it real!


----------



## Master Scorpion (Oct 16, 2005)

I dun like to neg-rep becasue we've got a different opinion and a different taste! everyone has a freedom for to talk anything, we don't be such a selfish person. example..I defended Sasuke too loud and the other was not agree with me, and after that he neg-rep me for that reason! yeah...
Ex: 
Me:    Sasuke is not gay!!!
Neg-repper : Sasuke is gay ya know #neg-rep#


----------



## DOK (Oct 16, 2005)

I got a neg and they didnt leave a name, im gonna go kill myself ing


----------



## Sayo (Oct 16, 2005)

DevilB0i said:
			
		

> I actually like neg reps!!! Can I come crying if people just giving good reps to kill my neg reps bar?


You can't get reps couse your banned


----------



## Reznor (Oct 16, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> You can't get reps couse your banned


I could unban him briefly so we could rep him, then reban him


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Oct 16, 2005)

Reznor said:
			
		

> I could unban him briefly so we could rep him, then reban him


Now that's a very mature thing to do.  Do it, do it now.


----------



## Reznor (Oct 16, 2005)

sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> Now that's a very mature thing to do.  Do it, do it now.


Actually, he's only temp banned, so I guess we can't do it ='(


----------



## Psyonic (Oct 19, 2005)

If you're negged once or twice, get over it. It just means your not acting on your best behavior. You're acting like yourself and some people may not like your attidude. Those ****heads then neg you b/c you made a good point, but they don't like you.


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Oct 31, 2005)

before sometimes martryn and unknown member neg rep me!
I'm so happy, I really didn't like rep isn't truth..
I know that's why my grammer is very weaker peoples neg rep me.. I'm still laughing.
^^ I disable my rep. hmm... kakihara wanna trading rep for me... :/


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Oct 31, 2005)

i havent got a neg rep in a looong time. most be becouse im an advisor...and i would assrape them with my rep power >_>;;

im a nice boy


----------



## MURPHY (Nov 9, 2005)

Who gives a flying fuck if u get a negative rep...u should feed off of it like me. Besides if u get banned just use a backup account. i fucking hate midgets! 
 DAMN THEM AND THEIR SAUSAGE FINGRES!!!!


----------



## RockLee (Nov 20, 2005)

Don't lie, Jackal, you know you want to fall into the dark side....


----------



## RockLee (Nov 27, 2005)

Actually, the grey and neg reps add a little color to an otherwise field of green. I like to think of them as little flowers of hate and inexperience growing amidst a field of fresh bountiful beautiful grass.

Then I mow the flowers over.


----------



## Dragonzair (Nov 27, 2005)

> DAMN THEM AND THEIR SAUSAGE FINGRES!!!!



 You seem pretty mad for someone who doesn't 'give a flying fuck' about neg reps. XD



> Actually, the grey and neg reps add a little color to an otherwise field of green. I like to think of them as little flowers of hate and inexperience growing amidst a field of fresh bountiful beautiful grass.
> 
> Then I mow the flowers over.



I am tempted to quote you.


----------



## Seymourbuts (Dec 4, 2005)

I got negged rep, reason? Moron.. I was like.. wtf?? he didnt even leave a name either


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Dec 4, 2005)

Confirmed:  The forum population is overwhelmingly illiterate.


----------



## Procyon (Dec 4, 2005)

Vash said:
			
		

> Confirmed:  The forum population is overwhelmingly illiterate.



You noticed too? I thought I might've been having a mirage.


----------



## Shunsui (Dec 4, 2005)

There's no way humanity is as dumb as NF makes it look.


----------



## Chiru (Dec 4, 2005)

I like to eat my neg rep away in the form of ice cream. I then proceed to go to be in my room filled with unicorns and rainbows. You should all try it too.


----------



## Hef (Dec 4, 2005)

Naota said:
			
		

> There's no way humanity is as dumb as NF makes it look.


I just noticed you've been a bad boy in the past few hours.


----------



## Shunsui (Dec 4, 2005)

hef said:
			
		

> I just noticed you've been a bad boy in the past few hours.


Yes, yes I have. Must I receive punishment?

*bends over*


----------



## Hef (Dec 4, 2005)

Naota said:
			
		

> Yes, yes I have. Must I receive punishment?
> 
> *bends over*


Now... where's Sunrider when you need him?


----------



## overjojojojo (Dec 4, 2005)

I wanna die!!! :bored 

ive been raped! ing


----------



## Tousenz (Dec 4, 2005)

> Confirmed: The forum population is overwhelmingly illiterate.


 
Or maybe too apathetic to act like they aren't $


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Dec 4, 2005)

Beyonder said:
			
		

> Or maybe too apathetic to act like they aren't $


Or maybe they're illiterate.


----------



## OniTasku (Dec 5, 2005)

I hole-hartedely ahgre vasH.

A bit too much...?


----------



## legan (Dec 5, 2005)

Yeah can I get the reps that are exactly the same down to one?

I feel bad for having more rep points due to someone's stupidity =/ Then again I assume it's by the same person due to it being exactly the same, then again it may be different people who just so happened to think alike. Still I'd prefere just one please.


----------



## Hef (Dec 5, 2005)

Bloodloss said:
			
		

> Yeah can I get the reps that are exactly the same down to one?
> 
> I feel bad for having more rep points due to someone's stupidity =/ Then again I assume it's by the same person due to it being exactly the same, then again it may be different people who just so happened to think alike. Still I'd prefere just one please.


That's just a little hiccup. It occurs from time to time. It has happened to me once or twice.


----------



## Procyon (Dec 5, 2005)

hef said:
			
		

> That's just a little hiccup. It occurs from time to time. It has happened to me once or twice.



That's why, sometimes, I press the button many times.


----------



## legan (Dec 5, 2005)

Ahh then the person I called stupid has my apologies.

Damn hiccups they ruin everything =/


----------



## Hef (Dec 5, 2005)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> That's why, sometimes, I press the button many times.


I'm not quite sure what you mean by that, because I'm rather tardy today, but I'd say it has more to do with the forum software slowing down / something other related to tech stuff, not pressing the button too many times. Granted, it might be the combination of both or neither.  ... Whatever. XD


----------



## legan (Dec 5, 2005)

I'm guessing it's due to the same reason that sometimes the same thing gets posted twice.

Like the exact same post will appear twice at the exact same time.


----------



## slumpy (Dec 11, 2005)

can some mod explaine why there are reps. because i am a bew member on this forum. on an other forum of usenet. and when they had olso something lik reps. And they banned it and there did't change much on the forum.


----------



## Master Scorpion (Dec 11, 2005)

Yeah I've got a lot of neg-reps from Nybarius,Martryn and I dunno the other one, I cannot remmeber his/her name...

btw for Nybs and Martryn I love you guys!!


----------



## slumpy (Dec 17, 2005)

Setoshi said:
			
		

> The staff has it as an additional plug-in for the forum I believe. Also other forums doesn't support the Rep system. The vBulletin Versions support it.
> 
> Read this guide that KnK made found here. This FAQ should answer all you're questions.


 
thank you, but the problem is negative reps. i think people neg rep some-one, when they don't agree whit that opion. i think they should debat on it.


----------



## Reznor (Dec 17, 2005)

Jehova's Fist said:
			
		

> too bad everyone doesn't agree with you, right?


If only there were someway to show them how seriously you disagree with them...

Just a click of the button and then they see the error of their ways...


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 17, 2005)

I see every rep as a litte treasure, a treasure that you can put inside another member.


----------



## Reznor (Dec 17, 2005)

sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> I see every rep as a litte treasure, a treasure that you can put inside another member.


Much like SaG's penis.

EDIT: Yeah, I went there.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 17, 2005)

Reznor said:
			
		

> Much like SaG's penis.
> 
> EDIT: Yeah, I went there.


I have a penis?!!! 

*inserts penis into Reznor. unlocks the next level*


----------



## Nination (Dec 17, 2005)

sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> I have a penis?!!!
> 
> *inserts penis into Reznor. unlocks the next level*


Even if Reznor is a girl, you are still a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) for saying that. I'm sorry.


----------



## earthshine (Dec 17, 2005)

> Even if Reznor is a girl, you are still a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) for saying that. I'm sorry



sombody lost their sense of humor. or just their sense

and, if indeed reznor is a girl, exactly how is he gay for sayin he wants to do that? we call that sex, I know you have no clue what that is, but report to health class monday and ask about it, u need some education. also, you couldent just say gay? u say ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)? I hope a gay guy rapes u in prison when ur older


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Dec 18, 2005)

Nination said:
			
		

> Even if Reznor is a girl, you are still a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) for saying that. I'm sorry.



*cough* sarcasm *cough*


----------



## Reznor (Dec 19, 2005)

SaGgot! lol!


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Dec 20, 2005)

All the recent posts in here have been deleted, now SHUT THE FUCK UP, MORONS!

This isn't a thread for your bitching.  How is that not obvious to you?


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 20, 2005)

Vash said:
			
		

> All the recent posts in here have been deleted, now SHUT THE FUCK UP, MORONS!
> 
> This isn't a thread for your bitching.  How is that not obvious to you?


It's funny how you delted all the useless posts until our ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) spamming.


----------



## Broleta (Dec 20, 2005)

Vash said:
			
		

> All the recent posts in here have been deleted, now SHUT THE FUCK UP, MORONS!
> 
> This isn't a thread for your bitching.  How is that not obvious to you?



XD Your the most useless mod I've ever seen.


----------



## Reznor (Dec 20, 2005)

@SaG and other guy: Spam is _irrelevant _to the thread.

But bitching about rep is _antithetical _ to the thread.


----------



## earthshine (Dec 20, 2005)

what was the point of this thread anyways? to tell people to stop bitching about neg reps, but in essence, giving them a place to do so?


----------



## Broleta (Dec 20, 2005)

Reznor said:
			
		

> @SaG and other guy: Spam is _irrelevant _to the thread.



I think it's very _relevant_ to this _thread,_ infact I think it is _relevant_ to the whole *forum.*


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Dec 20, 2005)

Broleta said:
			
		

> I think it's very _relevant_ to this _thread,_ infact I think it is _relevant_ to the whole *forum.*


Tough luck, you're wrong.  Try again next time!


----------



## Broleta (Dec 21, 2005)

Vash said:
			
		

> Tough luck, you're wrong.  Try again next time!



So if a member has a concern about how one of the moderators runs this forum it is not relevant?


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 21, 2005)

Reznor said:
			
		

> @SaG and other guy: Spam is _irrelevant _to the thread.
> 
> But bitching about rep is _antithetical _ to the thread.


I know that, I just found it amusing that Vash stopped deleting posts at the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) spamming part.

Now, never question my authority again or I'll have you killed.



			
				Broleta said:
			
		

> So if a member has a concern about how one of the moderators runs this forum it is not relevant?


Correct! This forum is run by about thirty people who have been here for a long time or at least are regulars. They themselves do not need to heed any member, they might consider something that you say if you have a good case. Doesn't happend often though.

Now you might think that you're special with your critique of a mod/mods, but you're not. People bitch at mods all the time here, so you will most likely be ignored. Also the fact that your opinion isn't absolute. I myself as a senior member think of Vash as one of the better mods.

He's been here forever and done mostly a good job. He has had a history of some abuse, but in the end it's mostly due to his blunt sarcastic personality. Vash won't glomp or huggle you, in fact he might call you an idiot, but he'll be honest about it and I preffer that far more than the "glomp/huggle-and-then-not-give-a-shit-what-you-just-said mod".

Now I suggest that you don't start your forum career with mod bitching, because it is quite pointless. Critique coming from such a new member that is. How do you know if Vash is a good mod or not? Even if assume your right, then you have based that opinion on just one incident. You haven't really been here long enough to judge a mod who has been here since the beginning and clearly has some value as a mod, since he still is one.

I've seen Vash for a long time and he's generally rough but mostly he's very fair. So just chill and remember that even if you think Vash sucks, it will most likely not affect your forum visiting much. You can't like everyone on such a large forum.


----------



## Broleta (Dec 21, 2005)

sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> I know that, I just found it amusing that Vash stopped deleting posts at the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) spamming part.
> 
> Now, never question my authority again or I'll have you killed.
> 
> ...



I'm just calling it like I see it, I've been in the anime community 5 years in February, I don't like to boast, I keep myself to myself but I've played part in alot of successful websites and I know that a moderator who calls the forum population stupid is not a good moderator and their position should be reviewed no matter how long they have had power for.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 21, 2005)

Broleta said:
			
		

> I'm just calling it like I see it, I've been in the anime community 5 years in February, I don't like to boast, I keep myself to myself but I've played part in alot of successful websites and I know that a moderator who calls the forum population stupid is not a good moderator and their position should be reviewed no matter how long they have had power for.


Vash is a mod because he does his job. Him calling everyone stupid is his own opinion, which he is allowed to have. I personaly preffer his blunt honesty above him huggleing me, but that's just me.

You must remember that Vash disliking you, or me or anyone doesn't apply to the other mods. It's just his personal opinion, it doesn't mean that all the mods hate you.

Just because he's a mod doesn't mean that he can't have his own personal opinions.


----------



## Broleta (Dec 21, 2005)

sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> Vash is a mod because he does his job. Him calling everyone stupid is his own opinion, which he is allowed to have. I personaly preffer his blunt honesty above him huggleing me, but that's just me.
> 
> You must remember that Vash disliking you, or me or anyone doesn't apply to the other mods. It's just his personal opinion, it doesn't mean that all the mods hate you.
> 
> Just because he's a mod doesn't mean that he can't have his own personal opinions.



Moderators should be fair, impartial and professional.


----------



## Nybarius (Dec 21, 2005)

This post is amusing because it comes from a time when moderators were consistently tops in terms of rep power (and that's not even counting Ronin-h4x)


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 21, 2005)

Broleta said:
			
		

> Moderators should be fair, impartial and professional.


Moderators are human and develop biases like all other humans. Expecting of them to be impartial, well it's impossible.

Vash is fair in my opinion. He has been abusive at time, but those times the other mods made him back down. The fact is that Vash might be the mod I trust the most here. 

Professional? I don't know mods are after all members with privlidges and jobs that need to be done. Expecting anything of them that you do not expect of yourself is wrong.

You need to remember that Vash is very sarcastic and blunt, that doesn't really affect his modding. He still keeps his sections clean and if you ask him a civil question he will answer it in a civil manner. It's just that if he thinks you did something stupid he will say so.

Oh and a suggestion. Bitching at mods in a public thread is not a good thing, it has a huge risk of ending in a flame war or spam fest. My suggestion is that if you have some real issue with Vash, then just PM him.

PMs have a higher rate of solving problems than pointing fingers in public threads.


----------



## Nybarius (Dec 21, 2005)

The term "professional" sort of implies you're getting paid.  The mods, properly, are hobbyists; and, like many hobbyists, they actually devote more time to their hobby than many professionals do to theirs 

(In my opinion, mods should be fair, impartial, and honest, so long as the result favors me.  When it doesn't, let them be unfair, biased, and deceitful.)


----------



## Xell (Dec 21, 2005)

vash is seriously an official ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)! and everyone stop mod ass kissing you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), you wont do well in life and you wont gain mod powers from doing so, so if you read this dont reply!


----------



## Nybarius (Dec 21, 2005)

Typhoon-Boom said:
			
		

> vash is seriously an official ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)! and everyone stop mod ass kissing you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), you wont do well in life and you wont gain mod powers from doing so, so if you read this dont reply!



Ladies and gentlemen, we have an iconoclast.


----------



## Gunners (Dec 21, 2005)

Broleta said:
			
		

> Moderators should be fair, impartial and professional.




I feel it for the mods, because of their status people assume them to behave a certain way, at the end of the day they are still users, i think vash said something like this before





> At the time im not doing modship, im am a regular user having mod status is an add on, i dont want it to take away things.



I agree with that.



> vash is seriously an official ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)! and everyone stop mod ass kissing you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), you wont do well in life and you wont gain mod powers from doing so, so if you read this dont reply!



My opinion is he can be a bit rash sometimes, the destruction of threads, at the same time he makes good post, check the debate section for ramen section.

When people speak, some might, the majority dont hope to gain modship, i guess some people get sick of posts like yours.


----------



## Reznor (Dec 21, 2005)

earthshine said:
			
		

> what was the point of this thread anyways? to tell people to stop bitching about neg reps, but in essence, giving them a place to do so?


This same thread is in the Comments and Questions (but made by me). I left it opened and this one closed (though someone opened this one for some reason) as well as the footnote in the first post and the title so as to make it clear that clarifaction and inquiry about the way it works.

I think I'll reclose this one, just because we only need one and as you said, we don't want to give a place for bitching ^_^

Use this one now Bleach Society 62


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Dec 21, 2005)

Nybarius said:
			
		

> The term "professional" sort of implies you're getting paid.  The mods, properly, are hobbyists; and, like many hobbyists, they actually devote more time to their hobby than many professionals do to theirs


If I spend 40+ hours a week on these forums, God save my soul.



			
				Typhoon-Boom said:
			
		

> vash is seriously an official ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)! and everyone stop mod ass kissing you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), you wont do well in life and you wont gain mod powers from doing so, so if you read this dont reply!


Wow, thank you so much, I just don't know what to say, I am SO not prepared for this.  Um, I would like to thank my family... my loving mom, my dad, fuck my brother because he's a little bitch... my friends... my producer, what a wonderful guy he is.  Oh, and all my fans who I just LOVE, thanks for supporting me!  Yeah rock on!


----------



## makaveli93 (Jan 5, 2006)

I can't believe people honestly care about rep, rep on the forum won't get you laid.


----------



## Shunsui (Jan 5, 2006)

makaveli93 said:
			
		

> I can't believe people honestly care about rep, rep on the forum won't get you laid.


Thinking that getting laid is the only thing that's important doesn't help much, either.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Jan 5, 2006)

What do you all mean? I get laid all the time just by telling the ladies of my rep level on NF! 

How much rep you have here is a good indication on how manly you are. Fact.


----------



## Procyon (Jan 5, 2006)

sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> What do you all mean? I get laid all the time just by telling the ladies of my rep level on NF!
> 
> How much rep you have here is a good indication on how manly you are. Fact.



Dani must be awful manly!


----------



## blackdragon2187 (Jan 16, 2006)

martryn said:
			
		

> I won't neg rep you for disagreeing with me, but I will neg rep you for ignoring what I say or otherwise not listening to reason when we have a debate.



so you basically neg-rep me today for stating my own opinion about the american gov't, and not answering what you were talking about? hmm it kinda makes me wonder about how complex people act in these forums


----------



## Feathers! (Jan 17, 2006)

lolz... so he doesnt have a right to choose not to respond.  control issues...
is it wrong that i care about the rep on NF... its like the merits from elementary/primary school... but it does sometimes makes me ask why mr.16 posts is celestial...


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 17, 2006)

To be honest... and this is just my opinion but, I'm sure the whole thing about neg-rep's and such could all be resolved if there was a function on the rep screen where it would be REQUIRED to type in your user name when repping someone. The amount of annoymous repping after all IS getting ridiculous because really I'm sure a lot of people would like to know who pos and neg rep's them. Also many of us don't have the abilities of the higher up's where we can look at a person's rep history.

Besides that I really don't care about rep.


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Jan 19, 2006)

uhhh, if the problem becomes greater and greater, by that i mean more and more members complain, then that function should be implemented, but in this case, it's not that bad, not a lot of people are complaining and even care for that matter, so it's fine the way it is. if you're curious about a rep and want to know who neg repped or pos. repped you, you can ask a mod to take a look for you and they will get the information needed.


----------



## Chi (Jan 19, 2006)

I don't get it.. Why do someone need a name of person who neg repped him?
To negrep him back?
Really.. If negrep comment is "normal" and explains WHY was you negrepped and the reason is "normal" i don't see any need in names..
If you think you were negrepped for no good reason and think, that it was an rep abuse - ask mod, or something..

I was negrepped 3 times, and didn't need the names to correct my mistakes..

Knowing the name, kinda doesn't change anything.. It's not like you have powers to do something about it..


----------



## Hitorio (Jan 19, 2006)

It's so u can contact the person and ask them to leave thair names next time.
I would like to know who repped me if someone did


----------



## Svenjamin (Jan 19, 2006)

Chi said:
			
		

> I don't get it.. Why do someone need a name of person who neg repped him?
> To negrep him back?
> Really.. If negrep comment is "normal" and explains WHY was you negrepped and the reason is "normal" i don't see any need in names..
> If you think you were negrepped for no good reason and think, that it was an rep abuse - ask mod, or something..
> ...


If the name came up automatically, then we would see if someone is abusing the system by repeatedly neg-repping the same user.


----------



## Kagakusha (Jan 19, 2006)

Svenjamin said:
			
		

> If the name came up automatically, then we would see if someone is abusing the system by repeatedly neg-repping the same user.



False; it would perpetuate rep wars since ~99% of the forums comprise immature twats. 
And that's why we're here.


----------



## jkingler (Jan 19, 2006)

~1% of the people on the forums are mature? Isn't that a bit optimistic? 

Personally, I sign my negs, since I see no reason not to. That, however, is a personal choice. I have little to lose if someone decides to neg me back, and members without a large amount of repping power, if they actually care about their rep, have good reason to fear revenge reps. Revenge repping is a common practice, even among us older and 'wiser' members. 

Ask any mod who check rep histories--it happens all the time, since a person can always ask a mod who just negged them.


----------



## Chi (Jan 20, 2006)

Svenjamin said:
			
		

> If the name came up automatically, then we would see if someone is abusing the system by repeatedly neg-repping the same user.


As already said, it'll just lead to rep war..

If you have confidence in your posts and see, that you started to get a lot of negreps lately, it'll make you suspicious and you will just ask mod to give you names..

Get the pos rep is easier than a neg one.. And get yourself a "stalker" is even harder..

IMO, if it was rep points and not the name, it could be better..
You don't know WHO exactly gave you neg rep, but if you see that you was neg reped a lot with the same rep power, you can assume that it was an abuse, and ask mod for actual investigation..


----------



## Feathers! (Jan 20, 2006)

"rep war" sounds like the name of something fun.  Lets play rep war guys.  Hey how come i always get picked last.  Cause your rep power is weak and you cant dodge a ball for your life... ha ha goodtimes.

yea, putting the name of the repper is good and having it so someone who got neg rep from you cant rep or neg rep you for 48 hours would be good.  Most wouldve calmed down and let it go by then.


----------



## ~Kaio-Cam~ (Jan 20, 2006)

i'm a victom lol


----------



## TDM (Jan 20, 2006)

> "rep war" sounds like the name of something fun. Lets play rep war guys. Hey how come i always get picked last. Cause your rep power is weak and you cant dodge a ball for your life... ha ha goodtimes.


Oh man, I've _got_ to sig that.



> i'm a victom lol


 Did they ever fix that?


----------



## Kusajishi (Jan 21, 2006)

Lol Moderators and Admins don't care about neg rep you would see if you watched the topic name.. Even if I feel sorry for you to get so much neg rep, but its only natural that some guys are asses ; )! But I agree a system witch shows the neg reppers name would be great, even tho people who get neg rep will neg-rep back..


----------



## C?k (Jan 21, 2006)

Acapella said:
			
		

> i'm a victom lol


 
wow...thats...just....stupid how many time has she negreppd ya!!


----------



## ~Kaio-Cam~ (Jan 21, 2006)

a lot... maybe over 15 times. I cant see the neg reps from before 12/25/05 anymore :-\


----------



## cloudabove87 (Feb 15, 2006)

Okay, why the hell can't I rep user HyugaHinata . . . biggest bitch on these forums but I can't rep him/her.


----------



## Oskar von Reuental (Feb 16, 2006)

cloudabove87 said:
			
		

> Okay, why the hell can't I rep user HyugaHinata . . . biggest bitch on these forums but I can't rep him/her.



Looks like his/her rep has been disabled by the powers that be.


----------



## Jae StyleS (Feb 16, 2006)

Acapella said:
			
		

> a lot... maybe over 15 times. I cant see the neg reps from before 12/25/05 anymore :-\



Lol what a nerd who is hyugahinata


----------



## Yakushi~Kabuto (Feb 16, 2006)

Jae StyleS said:
			
		

> Lol what a nerd who is hyugahinata


The Boy Who Wanted To Be A Snake

I have no opinion about those reps but at least she commented and signed


----------



## Last of the Uchihas (Feb 16, 2006)

there has been a lot of abuse of rep power lately, especailly from Transcendant members just beacause they felt like it.

Not to mention what they did to Tayuya's rep and a couple of others.

I know a lot of people that love to neg rep, and i don't see their rep perm disable.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Feb 16, 2006)

Mostly you are allowed to neg rep all you want, as long as you're not flaming in them or constantly neg-repping the same member for no reason. 



			
				FAQ said:
			
		

> Rep abuse constitutes the following:
> 1. Repeatedly leaving negitive reputation for the same member for no good reason
> 2. Leaving nothing but or almost nothing but negitive reputation comments for people in general
> 3. Using flaming, cursing, and insults in reputation comments
> ...


----------



## Shogun (Feb 16, 2006)

I think the evidence is there concerning hyuugahinata, unless something has been done and i missed it.


----------



## martryn (Feb 16, 2006)

> 1. Repeatedly leaving negitive reputation for the same member for no good reason
> 2. Leaving nothing but or almost nothing but negitive reputation comments for people in general
> 3. Using flaming, cursing, and insults in reputation comments
> 4. Leaving someone else's name with a negitive rep



1.  I always leave a reason, and I always consider it a valid one. 
2.  I'm not sure if I'm at 50% neg repping or not, but its not 90%, or even 75%.
3.  Well, I never flame or curse...
4.  I have NEVER done that before.


----------



## Robotkiller (Feb 16, 2006)

Yes something needs to be done about tayuya's rep...what judge dre did was just plain cruel.


----------



## Yakushi~Kabuto (Feb 16, 2006)

I got dozens of flaming neg rep and I learn to get used to it.
Actually since mods didn't seem to care much I started to be cruel sometimes as well. last one i remeber of is one n00b I called "lamer fucker" or something because in his post he said I needed to stop sucking Kabuto dick.... 
here

before that I called martryn a cockroach (ROFL)
don't misunderstand me tho 95% of the time I'm polite


Unfortunately, Mods don't enfore "no flame" rules and it end up getting worse and worse....




			
				martryn said:
			
		

> 3. Well, I never flame or curse...


 How big is the... 02-15-2006 10:27 PM Your just as big an idiot as the other guy. ~martryn


----------



## Shogun (Feb 16, 2006)

I guess a one off flame doesn't hurt, but if it is continuous it is a bit bothersome.


----------



## martryn (Feb 16, 2006)

> Yes something needs to be done about tayuya's rep...what judge dre did was just plain cruel.



The only person who could have done that was a smod or admin or someone.  How could a regular member knock someone's rep down so low? 



> before that I called martryn a cockroach (ROFL)



It is true.  And also a lamer (whatever that is), but she got it wrong when she called me stupid, for that I am not.  That is a genuine insult.  I would like my rep modified to read "you freaking smart lamer (whatever that is)".


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Feb 16, 2006)

Adam III said:
			
		

> I think the evidence is there concerning hyuugahinata, unless something has been done and i missed it.


She has been rep disabled.



> Yes something needs to be done about tayuya's rep...what judge dre did was just plain cruel.


It IS being taken care of, she should have her rep in the green tomorrow if all goes well. She will remain rep disabled tho - as in not being able to rep anyone.


----------



## Yakushi~Kabuto (Feb 16, 2006)

S&G what do you think about this post? That interests me
here

*edit
lol five minutes after I posted this his rep has gone full green bars...
go figure why this guy who should be banned for outrageous comments is praised...


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Feb 16, 2006)

Yakushi~Kabuto said:
			
		

> S&G what do you think about this post? That interests me
> here


Definitely a little to hostile, I'm giving him a warning now. 

But please don't come to me with Naruto issue in the future. I suck at Naruto issues and I hardly know what goes in that section. Axass, To or GK are best for those. =/


----------



## Yakushi~Kabuto (Feb 16, 2006)

lamer is a common word used for whoever piss you off on the internet
its true meaning tho refers to internet n00bs who can't do anything by themselves and keep asking other what/how to do. usually you finally reply: "look lamer, google is your friend"


----------



## Jonas (Mar 4, 2006)

Suck it up please, suxx0rz.

Edit: Yakushi Kabuto, that person should be green repped.Oh wait.. i did.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Mar 13, 2006)

martryn said:
			
		

> The only person who could have done that was a smod or admin or someone.  How could a regular member knock someone's rep down so low?
> 
> 
> 
> It is true.  And also a lamer (whatever that is), but she got it wrong when she called me stupid, for that I am not.  That is a genuine insult.  I would like my rep modified to read "you freaking smart lamer (whatever that is)".



You neg. repped me because my signature pissed you off...I didnt know that was logical..A matter a fact, you actually said I agree with your post 100 precent..Im just neg. repping you because I hate your signature....


----------



## Vegeta (Mar 13, 2006)

Itadakimasu08 said:
			
		

> You neg. repped me because my signature pissed you off...I didnt know that was logical..A matter a fact, you actually said I agree with your post 100 precent..Im just neg. repping you because I hate your signature....



Actually I thought his reason was legit. He said the fact that you made a new thread to address personal things was his reason, very valid IMHO.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Mar 13, 2006)

sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> But please don't come to me with Naruto issue in the future. I suck at Naruto issues and I hardly know what goes in that section. Axass, To or GK are best for those. =/


Instead of Axass, you should add peK's name to the list. I've seen Axass around, but not in the Library or Telgrams like I do peK.


----------



## Aman (Mar 13, 2006)

If you wanna be here you need to be able to stand martryn. 


9-tail: I believe Axass is having internet problems or something.


----------



## Rice Ball (Mar 13, 2006)

I've been rep banned for abuse too  

Damm Those Kabutards and DBZ fanboi's!


----------



## Vegeta (Mar 13, 2006)

Rice Ball said:
			
		

> I've been rep banned for abuse too
> 
> Damm Those Kabutards and DBZ fanboi's!



Excuse me?


----------



## Rice Ball (Mar 13, 2006)

oh ^^

mucho appologies


----------



## vanh (Mar 13, 2006)

Vegeta said:
			
		

> Excuse me?


 
 ..........


----------



## Sparkles the Wonder Kitty (Mar 13, 2006)

Neon said:
			
		

> Whats the point of having this thread and this one
> 
> 
> Take The quiz yourself! ?




i think its becuase vash is a little more angry about it.... seems like he must deal with it more and well there are a lot of people  who are too blind to d=see this thread in the list so 2 are better and anyway vash is COOL

but i can agree sooner or later there might be a 
"you got neg repped come here to cry my babys"

that will keep a lot of the annoying members busy


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 13, 2006)

People make too much of a deal over reputation. I mean some random person over the internet I most likely have never met/seen/heard of before doesn't like me

Big whoop

The only reason I give rep (I never neg rep) is because it's the closest way I can shake someone's hand over the internet


----------



## niko (Mar 14, 2006)

People are always getting loads of rep, so when they suddenly get negged, they go crying about it.


----------



## Orochimaru (Mar 14, 2006)

Yassy said:
			
		

> People are always getting loads of rep, so when they suddenly get negged, they go crying about it.



LOL, you just shot yourself in the foot you little hypocrit ..



			
				Yassy said:
			
		

> neg rep from vanh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




This is from *two* days ago, when you brought up a neg rep in a thread about Naruto characters and started flaming. Click *here* for the thread.


----------



## niko (Mar 14, 2006)

> LOL, you just shot yourself in the foot you little hypocrit ..



Well, you have proven yourself again, that you're a complete moron.

It was a neg rep, I did not neg back nor did I complain to any mod about it, I responded threw the threads, whether you choose to see it as a good or bad thing, Is up to you. Have a nice day.


It was what she said that ticked me off, not the neg.


----------



## Orochimaru (Mar 14, 2006)

Yassy said:
			
		

> Well, you have proven yourself again, that you're a complete moron.
> 
> It was a neg rep, I did not neg back nor did I complain to any mod about it, I responded threw the threads, whether you choose to see it as a good or bad thing, Is up to you. Have a nice day.
> 
> ...



You're like the spammer that made a thread complaining about spam the other day. You've flamed each member that gave you a neg rep, imagine what would happen if every member on these boards flamed ,like you do, on each neg they get.

I'm sure you remember your first neg that you got by some power repper, and what kind of PMs you sent me. Unfortunately for you, I save all my PMs, both sent and received. You couldn't convince me , of all people, that you don't care about neg, so stop being a hypocrit.  

You calling me a moron is just proof that I struck a chord, and that a 12 year old will always be a 12 year old, no matter how smart they *pretend* to be. You're also a flamer, because she didn't flame in you her neg rep, yet you chose to say "fuck you" to her in a public thread. Your mum is cute, I only wish that she had spent more time with you and taught you some manners.


----------



## niko (Mar 14, 2006)

Orochimaru said:
			
		

> You're like the spammer that made a thread complaining about spam the other day. You've flamed each member that gave you a neg rep, imagine what would happen if every member on these boards flamed ,like you do, on each neg they get.
> 
> I'm sure you remember your first neg that you got by some power repper, and what kind of PMs you sent me. Unfortunately for you, I save all my PMs, both sent and received. You couldn't convince me , of all people, that you don't care about neg, so stop being a hypocrit.
> 
> You calling me a moron is just proof that I struck a chord, and that a 12 year old will always be a 12 year old, no matter how smart they *pretend* to be. You're also a flamer, because she didn't flame in you her neg rep, yet you chose to say "fuck you" to her in a public thread. Your mum is cute, I only wish that she had spent more time with you and taught you some manners.



The moron comment was just a reply to your moronic insult such as hyprocrite, I think I'm the one who really hit a nerve, not to mention this huge reply I get from you.  

I've flammed each member that negged me? If only you could prove that, I remember you abusing your rep on me because my sig had the two words 'butt and love' in one sentence, also saying I was underage to saying anything along those lines, you must think your mother teresa in a way.

I did not swear or use any sort of profanity againts you, I simply questioned your judgment on negging me, witch had no meaning what so ever, although that happened a long time ago, I still remember what I said. You fail.

She negged me without reason, just because her precious LotU told her to, I did not say one word that would offend her in any way to even give her one reason to neg me, KN was whitness, and he repped me for them acting in such a foolish manner.

So, she has to swear at me first and then it gives me the right to swear back, it does not work that way, her negging was another way of saying 'fuck you' I replyed in a direct way to make my message clear to not start something because she herself was out-spoken and clearly, well, owned.

You've out done yourself again, idiot.


----------



## Orochimaru (Mar 14, 2006)

Yassy said:
			
		

> her negging was another way of saying 'fuck you' I replyed in a direct way to make my message clear



I'm too sleepy to bother with replying anymore. But what I just quoted comes to prove that you really do take insult when someone negs you, therefore, you shouldn't be saying ..



			
				Yassy said:
			
		

> People are always getting loads of rep, so when they suddenly get negged, they go crying about it.



in this thread, you hypocrite. Have a bad day.


----------



## niko (Mar 14, 2006)

> I'm too sleepy to bother with replying anymore. But what I just quoted comes to prove that you really do take insult when someone negs you, therefore, you shouldn't be saying ..




When somone negs you for something you haven't done, I get mad, and reply back in my own way.

If you read the whole argument like a good boy, you will notice that I never said anything that woud make her feel offended in any way, I was just debating over the issue without any problems, she found out she was wrong and I made it clear that she knew it, thats what I do best, prove other people wrong, and you know that most from everyone else.

Oh, and sure I take negging as an insult, but I dont cry over it.



> in this thread, you hypocrite. Have a bad day



Just goto sleep, you've made a fool of yourself enough for today.


----------



## vanh (Mar 14, 2006)

Yassy said:
			
		

> I did not swear or use any sort of profanity againts you, I simply questioned your judgment on negging me, witch had no meaning what so ever, although that happened a long time ago, I still remember what I said. You fail.
> 
> *She negged me without reason, just because her precious LotU told her to, I did not say one word that would offend her in any way to even give her one reason to neg me, KN was whitness, and he repped me for them acting in such a foolish manner.*
> 
> ...


 
LoTU is precious to me that much ? i haven't got to realise that . But somebody has cleansed my eyes. He didn't tell me to do so , and he has no right to tell me to do what i don't like to do.

You're sure that you didn't give me a word that offended me ? DOn't ever insult my friend . and Oro is right, no matter how smart you pretend to be, or even you really are, mind your word. The way you talk is really annoying. And yesterday, i've repped a member who said that " i highly dislike you, Yassy" with the comment " same thought ".

Who are you to call anyone you don't like idiot ? 

And one more thing, why the hell must i swear at you? Tell ya, i'm so confident that i'm one of the most polite members here, and i'm not losing my temper easily enough to throw such dirty words at a member.

Lastly, never talk illy about me behind my back like this, remember that and i'll appreciate your effort.



			
				Yassy said:
			
		

> she found out she was wrong and I made it clear that she knew it, thats what I do best, prove other people wrong, and you know that most from everyone else.


 
Sorry sir  i never said that i was wrong . And what , " that's what i do best , prove other ppl wrong" . Sir, how can i express my respect to you ?



			
				Yassy said:
			
		

> I did not neg back


 


it's not good for such a gentleman to tell a lie , Sir


----------



## Orochimaru (Mar 14, 2006)

vanh said:
			
		

> And one more thing, why the hell must i swear at you? Tell ya, i'm so confident that i'm one of the most polite members here, and i'm not losing my temper easily enough to throw such dirty words at a member.
> 
> Lastly, never talk illy about me behind my back like this, remember that and i'll appreciate your effort.



Vanh, promise me that you won't argue with him again. He's a child with a very foul mouth, and if he continues with this attitude and behaviour, I have no doubt that he will be banned. 

So please ignore him from here on out, and just neg rep him when you disagree with a post of his. If he flames you  like he did last time, report it to a mod and s/he will take care of it.


----------



## vanh (Mar 14, 2006)

Orochimaru said:
			
		

> Vanh, promise me that you won't argue with him again. He's a child with a very foul mouth, and if he continues with this attitude and behaviour, I have no doubt that he will be banned.
> 
> So please ignore him from here on out, and just neg rep him when you disagree with a post of his. If he flames you like he did last time, report it to a mod and s/he will take care of it.


 
Daddy, i don't call this argument, it's only feeling expression .  Take it easy Daddy , i have never reported any bad posts , and i will never do .i don't like that. NF is a lawless forum, and that's what makes it interesting. 

And you have my promise


----------



## niko (Mar 14, 2006)

> LoTU is precious to me that much ? i haven't got to realise that . But somebody has cleansed my eyes. He didn't tell me to do so , and he has no right to tell me to do what i don't like to do.



You're like a little puppy under his mercy, dont even try to fool me with that talk.




> You're sure that you didn't give me a word that offended me ? DOn't ever insult my friend . and Oro is right, no matter how smart you pretend to be, or even you really are, mind your word. The way you talk is really annoying. And yesterday, i've repped a member who said that " i highly dislike you, Yassy" with the comment " same thought ".



You know what an offence is? I will tell you, When someone hammers you with words; the act of attacking a person. 

Did I do that to you? Absolutely not, all I was doing was reasoning with you and the rest of your supporters about the issue that was being discussed, if you cant handle the truth about that, then dont bother debating with others who can.

I minded my words until you negged me without a necessity, he negged me first, and then you did last, showing me that the both of you are dilusional and dont know whats the difference between right and wrong.

You want to know why she disliked me? Because I pointed out my opinion, I didn't even talk to her, and you repped her, good job, it just shows your self-righteous.



> And one more thing, why the hell must i swear at you? Tell ya, i'm so confident that i'm one of the most polite members here, and i'm not losing my temper easily enough to throw such dirty words at a member.



You can insult a person in many ways, not just by swearing, learn that.



> Lastly, never talk illy about me behind my back like this, remember that and i'll appreciate your effort.



How is this behind your back? You either are here to see or not, you are free to come in this thread and read what ever you like, I'm not stopping you.

One last thing to say, have a nice day.


----------



## vanh (Mar 14, 2006)

My Daddy had my promise, i rest my case


----------



## niko (Mar 14, 2006)

Good, now we can carry on with our lives.


----------



## Dommy (Mar 14, 2006)

Good that the whole thing is finally over.


----------



## Rice Ball (Mar 14, 2006)

Yassy said:
			
		

> Oh, and sure I take negging as an insult, but I dont cry over it.



hehe funny stuff.
Specially after Oro's quote


----------



## niko (Mar 14, 2006)

> it's not good for such a gentleman to tell a lie , Sir



Thank you for helping me out here, I was talking to Roanel and I said I liked her because she was funny, you said.

"shut up, brat"

I negged you on that.

Whos the flammer now?


----------



## vanh (Mar 14, 2006)

only God knows who


----------



## Orochimaru (Mar 14, 2006)

Yassy said:
			
		

> Thank you for helping me out here, I was talking to Roanel and I said I liked her because she was funny, you said.
> 
> "shut up, brat"
> 
> ...



You manage to ridicule yourself yet again, but I wouldn't expect much from a 12 year old who always uses "threw" instead of "through".

Even if she said brat ..



			
				Dictionary.com said:
			
		

> Brat
> 1 - A child, especially a spoiled or ill-mannered one.



You said "Fuck you"

_*self explanatory*_

She negged you and left a rep comment that wasn't a flame yet you flamed her in a public thread. Stop making a fool of yourself, stop being a hypocrite and apologize to those whom you've offended and move on.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Mar 14, 2006)

Yassy said:
			
		

> Thank you for helping me out here, I was talking to Roanel and I said I liked her because she was funny, you said.
> 
> "shut up, brat"
> 
> ...



She said "shut up brat" because you said you liked her because she was funny? :S

Good lord. Well that was surely no reason to insult you when you said you liked her. Either way calling someone a brat is a clear insult. Another thing, why is a fight even happening in here? :S


----------



## vanh (Mar 14, 2006)

Orochimaru said:
			
		

> You manage to ridicule yourself yet again, but I wouldn't expect much from a 12 year old who always uses "threw" instead of "through".
> 
> Even if she said brat ..
> 
> ...


 
can you pratice what you preach, Daddy ?



			
				Daddy said:
			
		

> Vanh, promise me that you won't argue with him again. He's a child with a very foul mouth, and if he continues with this attitude and behaviour, I have no doubt that he will be banned.
> 
> So please ignore him from here on out, and just neg rep him when you disagree with a post of his. If he flames you like he did last time, report it to a mod and s/he will take care of it.


----------



## vanh (Mar 14, 2006)

Kyuubi Naruto said:
			
		

> *He* said "shut up brat" because you said you liked her because she was funny? :S
> 
> Good lord. Well that was surely no reason to insult you when you said you liked her.


 
She , please


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Mar 14, 2006)

vanh said:
			
		

> She , please



My mistake


----------



## Orochimaru (Mar 14, 2006)

vanh said:
			
		

> can you pratice what you preach, ?



I asked you not to argue with him so that he doesn't drag you to his level, whereas I don't mind it upon myself, because I have dealt with low lifes such as him and even lower.


----------



## niko (Mar 14, 2006)

> You manage to ridicule yourself yet again, but I wouldn't expect much from a 12 year old who always uses "threw" instead of "through".
> 
> Even if she said brat ..




Awesome, you corrected on something. Finally. 



			
				Orochimaru said:
			
		

> She negged you and left a rep comment that wasn't a flame yet you flamed her in a public thread. Stop making a fool of yourself, stop being a hypocrite and apologize to those whom you've offended and move on.



No, after I said that Roanel was funny, vanh negged me and used the words 'mind your words - vanh' I later on became confused and just went berserk over what was going on, and you know what I did after that.

We were playing nice, until someone began to mess things up.




> because I have dealt with low lifes such as him and even lower.



You have to know one, to be one.


----------



## vanh (Mar 14, 2006)

Yassy said:
			
		

> No, after I said that Roanel was funny, *vanh negged me and used the words 'mind your words - vanh'* I later on became confused and just went berserk over what was going on, and you know what I did after that.
> 
> We were playing nice, until someone began to mess things up.


 
it's your attitude that matters .



			
				Yassy said:
			
		

> > Yassy, it looks like you are obsessed with Miss Raonel. Either I'm paranoid or you are really harassing her everywhere. Get off her back...unless she likes it of course.
> 
> 
> She makes me laugh, thats all.


 
stop looking down on others and making fun of them


----------



## Rice Ball (Mar 14, 2006)

pretty funky random flame thread now.

<Salutes Yassy>

Good work son!



> I later on became confused and just went berserk over what was going on, and you know what I did after that.



Hehe, because shes so easy to understand you've got to be a retard not to?


----------



## niko (Mar 14, 2006)

> it's your attitude that matters




Having an attitude problem according to you is not a crime around here, nor do you get banned for having one. 

Honestly, I couldn't care less.



> stop looking down on others and making fun of them




She is making me laugh, and I like her for that, how is this looking down on someone?



> Hehe, because shes so easy to understand you've got to be a retard not to?



Haha, you remember that. O_O



			
				DITO said:
			
		

> Don't listen what Oro said, if you still respon him, you will get banned by mods..just put him on your ignore list,so you will be fine.if someone gives you a neg.reputation, don't mind to neg him back.



Are you that annoying?


----------



## Dommy (Mar 14, 2006)

Can't you people realize that arguing over the same thing again and again is stupid and pointless? Stop it now and be quiet.


----------



## Shogun (Mar 14, 2006)

yeah, the moral of the story is: Lassy is a prick, woo, nothing new there.


----------



## vanh (Mar 14, 2006)

Deery said:
			
		

> Can't you people realize that arguing over the same thing again and again is stupid and pointless? Stop it now and be quiet.


 
sorry Deery , it's pointless indeed , let's get outta here


----------



## niko (Mar 14, 2006)

> Can't you people realize that arguing over the same thing again and again is stupid and pointless? Stop it now and be quiet.



Someone had to bring it up again. >.>




> yeah, the moral of the story is: Lassy is a prick, woo, nothing new there



Ladies and gentlemen, we have something intresting here, I think it's a marcian.



> sorry Deery , it's pointless indeed , let's get outta here



Finally, problem resolved.


----------



## vanh (Mar 14, 2006)

Yassy said:
			
		

> Finally, problem resolved.


 
it hasn't been my problem for a while . Others will play with you .

Daddy, i've kept my promise


----------



## niko (Mar 14, 2006)

> it hasn't been my problem for a while . Others will play with you .




We dont know each other, remember?


----------



## Orochimaru (Mar 14, 2006)

Yassy said:
			
		

> Finally, problem resolved.



Not quite, people should see what kind of hypocrite you are, espcially since you were the one who brought it upon himself when you posted here in this thread today ..



			
				Yassy said:
			
		

> People are always getting loads of rep, so when they suddenly get negged, they go crying about it.



Then you insisted on arguing with and insulting everyone (several times) who replied to you in this thread. So, here guys and girls, dinner is served and Yassy's hypocrisy is the only item on our menu. Please enjoy your read meal ..


*Spoiler*: __ 





			
				Yassy said:
			
		

> Orochimaru said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				Yassy said:
			
		

> Orochimaru said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				Yassy said:
			
		

> Orochimaru said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Shogun (Mar 14, 2006)

HAHAHA, that is some funny ass shit. Well, at least you didn't suspect me of negging you, since i can't rep anyone.


----------



## niko (Mar 14, 2006)

> Not quite, people should see what kind of hypocrite you are, espcially since you were the one who brought it upon himself when you posted here in this thread today ..




I wish you the best of luck in proving that.


And you seriously think you haven't done anything wrong? Correct me if I'm wrong, but you get banned for negging without a proper cause.


This was ages ago, using expired evidence. So sad.


----------



## Orochimaru (Mar 14, 2006)

Yassy said:
			
		

> Correct me if I'm wrong, but you get banned for negging without a proper cause.



I don't know, you tell me. 





			
				Yassy said:
			
		

> This was ages ago, using expired evidence. So sad.



Ages ago? Your join date was January 2006, we're now in March 2006. Oh I forgot, you're weak in math.


----------



## niko (Mar 14, 2006)

Orochimaru said:
			
		

> I don't know, you tell me




You negged me twice, when I first joined NF, and once more, while I negged you once.


I hate to break it to you, but your evidence means nothing. Good bye.



> Ages ago? Your join date was January 2006, we're now in March 2006. Oh I forgot, you're weak in math



Your sarcasm bores me, you used your rep whoring power againts me since I joined and started out without any rep at all.

And for what reason? The dumbest reason anyone would neg, because they want attention.


----------



## Shogun (Mar 14, 2006)

HAHAHA, ah this is a very funny battle indeed, sorry Lassy, it looks like Orochimaru takes this round.


----------



## niko (Mar 14, 2006)

> HAHAHA, ah this is a very funny battle indeed, sorry Lassy, it looks like Orochimaru takes this round.



I remember you perfectly, after I posted a comment on female behavior, you said I did not know what I was talking about because I was a kid.

Your just like every other person I deal with, stupid.


----------



## Orochimaru (Mar 14, 2006)

Yassy said:
			
		

> Your sarcasm bores me, you used your rep whoring power againts me since I joined and started out without any rep at all.



LOL, the post of our PMs on the previous page of this thread shows, without a shadow of a doubt, that you were begging for rep. I didn't ask you for rep in return, all I asked you was to be polite to members and not put any sexual comments in your signatures because you're a 12 year old.

Afterwards, when I saw what a rude member you were, I ignored you altogether. But now wherever I go, I find you flaming somebody for negging you. Here's something you posted 10 minutes ago ..



			
				Yassy said:
			
		

> For the person who negged me, congratulations, You're a homo for not leaving your name.



From *this* thread.


----------



## niko (Mar 14, 2006)

> LOL, the post of our PMs on my last page shows, without a shadow of a doubt, that you were begging for rep. I didn't ask you for rep in return, all I asked you was to be polite to members and not put any sexual comments in your signatures because you're a 12 year old.
> 
> Afterwards, when I saw what a rude member you were, I ignored you altogether. But now wherever you I go, I find you flaming somebody for negging you. Here's something you posted 10 minutes ago ..




After you negged me for no reason witch obviously messed my rep up, I asked for a rep in return and you agreed, you could have just ingored me.

In other words, you lost one, you take one.

Sexual? It was clearly kiddy humour, I said "Kabuto is jealous because Sasuke is having butt love with Orochimaru" later on I understood the whole point of it being offensive and took it away, but you could have PM'ed saying that, but you negged instead.

Someone negged me for no reason at all, without leaving a name. I dont like that.

If you're trying to show everybody that you are innocent and that I'm the one who takes full blame, you are doing a really pathetic job at it.


----------



## vanh (Mar 14, 2006)

Adam said:
			
		

> AHAHA, ah this is a very funny battle indeed, sorry *Lassy*, it looks like Orochimaru takes this round.


 
Yassy, not Lassy, oh my, i'll remember this name well


----------



## niko (Mar 14, 2006)

Orochimaru, you are trying so hard to prove something that shows that you carry alot of guilt in.

You were never part of the argument, yet you intefere and make things worse, too funny.


----------



## Orochimaru (Mar 14, 2006)

Yassy said:
			
		

> After you negged me for no reason



Liar you knew the reason ..



			
				Yassy said:
			
		

> I said "Kabuto is jealous because Sasuke is having butt love with Orochimaru" later on I understood the whole point of it being offensive and took it away



-------------------------------------------



			
				Yassy said:
			
		

> I asked for a rep in return and you agreed, you could have just ingored me.



More lies and hypocrisy, here's what you said after you got my neg rep for having a sexual comment in your signature although you were a 12 year old ..



			
				Yassy said:
			
		

> Orochimaru, if your reading this, you need to get married and produce some babies, stop harassing me you igsignificant prick. AND STOP HATING.



From *this* thread.

-------------------------------------------



			
				Yassy said:
			
		

> You were never part of the argument, yet you intefere and make things worse, too funny.



You brought this upon yourself when you first posted in here today and said ..



			
				Yassy said:
			
		

> People are always getting loads of rep, so when they suddenly get negged, they go crying about it.



And then continued to insult everyone who tried to prove you're a hypocrite. Admit it and apologize and I will leave you alone.


----------



## niko (Mar 14, 2006)

> Liar you knew the reason ..




Is this what you always say when speechless? 



> More lies and hypocrisy, here's what you said after you got my neg rep for having a sexual comment in your signature although you were a 12 year old ..



After you negged me, witch I found very strange since alot of people even had the use of profanity and other sexual material on their sig, but did you neg them all? Just me, since I had nothing to defend myself with, only with words ofcourse, witch I did.




> Orochimaru, if your reading this, you need to get married and produce some babies, stop harassing me you igsignificant prick. AND STOP HATING.



I was new around NF and thought that what you did was completly absurd, it could have been handled many other ways, after you negged me, I took you as someone who deserves to be hated on, and you deserve every word I said, I dont take anything back.

You only get one chance to make a first impression, and clearly you did a bad one.



> More lies and hypocrisy, here's what you said after you got my neg rep for having a sexual comment in your signature although you were a 12 year old ..



How ironic, it turns out you are the lier now.


----------



## niko (Mar 14, 2006)

> And then continued to insult everyone who tried to prove you're a hypocrite. Admit it and apologize and I will leave you alone.



You should read every single word I say before jumping into your wild conclusions, I said that people should not cry over negs, witch clearly means not complaning to mods about it, I still get mad if someone negs me without reason.



> People are always getting loads of rep, so when they suddenly get negged, *they go crying about it*.



Concentrate here, by defending myself around people who neg without a good reason is not crying about it, I never went crying to a mod for someone negging me, thats the whole point of this thread, witch you dont seem to understand, sadly.


----------



## Orochimaru (Mar 14, 2006)

Arguing with a kid is like talking to a brick wall. At first I thought you were intelligent, now I know you are a total idiot and very incoherent I might add.  If your parents put you up for adoption Yassy, don't be surprised. I'm done talking with you, because you are a complete waste of my life. 

What was posted here was enough proof to show that you are a hypocrite ten times over. For anyone who wants to see the beginning of this argument, please click *here* .


----------



## niko (Mar 14, 2006)

> yeah, the moral of the story is: Lassy is a prick, woo, nothing new there



You dont seem to be correcting him, you entertain me to no extent.




> Arguing with a kid is like talking to a brick wall. At first I thought you were intelligent, now I know you are a total idiot and very incoherent I might add. If your parents put you up for adoption Yassy, don't be surprised. I'm done talking with you, because you are a complete waste of my life.
> 
> What was posted here was enough proof to show that you are a hypocrite ten times over. For anyone who wants to see the beginning of this argument, please



Your right, I'm not good at listening to what people like *you* say about kids my age, it's a waste of energy and what ever life offers.

I can be alot of things for my age, hyprocrite is not one of them, good-day sir.

It's funny you say that though, I always thought you had some sort of deficiency of brain cells.


----------



## Rice Ball (Mar 14, 2006)

Just ignore him Orochimaru

He will go away if people stop replying to him 



> Your just like every other person I deal with, stupid.



I know i should follow my own advice... EGO!!!


----------



## niko (Mar 14, 2006)

Why dont you neg me for not complying with your opinions, Orochimaru. 

Since thats something you would do.


----------



## EXhack (Mar 14, 2006)

Damn forum rep system, it turns men into fools, and fools into vindictive bastards.


----------

